# Picture taking (tips)



## xlabidokidx (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry i may sound like a noob and what not (because I am), but does anybody have any picture taking tips that they can share? :help: Maybe once I learn to take better photos I can win the cichlid of the month   (and yeah i know i need to clean the glass )


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Here is a link with a few suggestions. http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6701


----------



## xlabidokidx (Mar 2, 2006)

wow that was a quick reply and thanx


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

xlabidokidx said:


> wow that was a quick reply and thanx


No problem :wink:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

yeah, we all wanna take pics like MP!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i take pics? says who?


----------



## blacklace22 (Mar 31, 2006)

I spend a lot of time taking pics of my angelfish. I have found that trying many settings to find just what works. I like turning off all room lights, a cloudy day oir night time is best. Then use either a close up mode and be close to your tank,, holding the camera at a slight angle left or right and even up or down helps to keep the flash from ruining the picture. Sometimes closep and zoom together works very well to if your fish is good and still, also if getting to much flash fill flash can help. if fish move a lot i use digital zoom and get a bit forther back can still get a good shot, but not as much clarity such as the fine lines of a pectoral fin.Check out my pics on my website keep in mind they were taken with my older camera, it was a kodak easy share 2.0 megapixel, so they will take good pics. The one i use now is a 5.6 megapixel and i have to play a bit with it to get it going but the digital zoom works wel with the higher megapixels. And then there is this thing called patience, it takes a minute of siting in front of the tank to get the fish to relax and figure out ur not feeding them. Once they move about as normal can get better poics. Sometimes I take many just to get a few great ones. Hope this helps ya out! Lori 
www.beautifulangels.net


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Those are some awesome pics blacklace!!


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Great site Blacklace...I just spent an hour there. I also raise angels, although not at anything near your level. You sure have real beauty's. 

thanks for sharing...Kathy


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

my problem with taking pics is that my fish run and hide! My tank is in my little girls bedroom so it doesnt get tons of traffic and not to mention that when they hear footsteps coming its usually a two year old runnin into her room hollaring "FISH"! LOOL


----------



## little (Mar 10, 2006)

OH my Georgia Peach,, My 10 month old sits on the edge of the sofa, and kisses the side of the fishtank, the one Gormie comes up to him every time to visit him, Maybe i can get a good few pics with the tips from here, mine always turn out funny. and discolored looking.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

little said:


> OH my Georgia Peach,, My 10 month old sits on the edge of the sofa, and kisses the side of the fishtank, the one Gormie comes up to him every time to visit him, Maybe i can get a good few pics with the tips from here, mine always turn out funny. and discolored looking.


yeah, I think if the tank was located someplace else in the house where the fish would be used to outside movement they would not hide like they do..


----------



## blacklace22 (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks, Glad you like the pics everyone, For the tank in the bedroom Georgiapeach, Sit for a bit in front of it and eventually they will come out it takes tons of patience. I have the same problem in my hatchery they are only used to me and only a few times a day so they tend to hide as well, the digital telephoto zoom is handy when they do this, with it you may get further away from the tank. Good luck, Lori


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

blacklace22 said:


> Thanks, Glad you like the pics everyone, For the tank in the bedroom Georgiapeach, Sit for a bit in front of it and eventually they will come out it takes tons of patience. I have the same problem in my hatchery they are only used to me and only a few times a day so they tend to hide as well, the digital telephoto zoom is handy when they do this, with it you may get further away from the tank. Good luck, Lori


thats what I try to do.. my camera is a Kodak Easyshare 7530 - 5.0 mp - its only got like a 3x's zoom on it..  so I have to be pretty close to even get a decent shot - maybe after doing it for a few weeks they will get used to the idea.. LOL


----------

